# purple grass in my centipede lawn



## Bradw333 (Apr 21, 2018)

Does anyone know what this is? I'm in central alabama. The herbicides iv been using are celcius, certinty and prodiamine. This is my first year of trying to get my lawn under control. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

I don't know offhand but I bet Celsius kills it. Spray and pray. Or take out the grape juice from your fertilization program

On a serious note: can you tell if that is a separate weed or if your grass is discolored? Those are distinct problems each of which can produce purple tinted grass in your lawn. I can't tell for sure from the picture


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

That's not a weed - that's centipede grass. Several things can be causing it. Have you fertilized lately? If so, what was the N-P-K?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> That's not a weed - that's centipede grass. Several things can be causing it. Have you fertilized lately? If so, what was the N-P-K?


That's what I thought but couldn't see the picture well. Compacted soil plus excess P-K?


----------



## Bradw333 (Apr 21, 2018)

Put down some 13-0-0 in early march and milo down in april. Also I have a geese on my lawn a lot as I live one a lake. I've done two blanket sprays of celicus. One as a low dose and the last as a high dose last weekend. No lime has been put down in the past 3 years.


----------



## Bradw333 (Apr 21, 2018)

How about tomorrow I'll add a couple more pictures. Maybe this will give a better perspective. It's only in random places throughout the yard. Thanks


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Rackhouse Mayor said:
> 
> 
> > That's not a weed - that's centipede grass. Several things can be causing it. Have you fertilized lately? If so, what was the N-P-K?
> ...


That's what I was thinking. When I experienced purple tips at the last house it was excess phosphorus.



Bradw333 said:


> Put down some 13-0-0 in early march and milo down in april. Also I have a geese on my lawn a lot as I live one a lake. I've done two blanket sprays of celicus. One as a low dose and the last as a high dose last weekend. No lime has been put down in the past 3 years.


My SWAG is it's the geese. Their droppings are high in N & P. That would explain why it's only in spots. I did a quick google and found this supporting the high phosphorus in geese droppings theory: https://faculty.cnr.ncsu.edu/christophermoorman/wp-content/uploads/sites/9/2016/02/goose.pdf

Again, that's just a SWAG. There are people on here that are A LOT smarter than me when it comes to lawn issues.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Not Centipede turning purple. That is probably some kind of grassy weed like a Paspalum species reacting to the Celsius if you have applied any so far this year. Milorganite applies 4 lb of Phosphorus for every 6 lb of Nitrogen. I like to see 0 Phosphorus fertilizers in a Centipede lawn. Makes balancing the rest of the nutrients easier and Phosphorus tends to feed weeds in favor of the grass when applied to a Centipede lawn. Purple coloration of Centipede is normally a reaction to stress of some kind including deficiencies in Potassium. My normal fertilizer ratio for maintaining Centipede is a 1-0-1 or 1-0-2 with Iron and other Micronutrients. There is also no Urea or Potassium Chloride applied to a Centipede lawn. Nitrogen is from Ammonium and Nitrates. Potassium is sourced from either Potassium Sulfate or Potassium Nitrate.


----------



## Bradw333 (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm thinking it's the two apps of celcius I've put down this year. Just my 2 cents. I've lived here for 5 years and no purple until now. Like I said this is my first year of spraying for weeds. Thanks for all the input and look ford to picking your brains in the future 
.


----------

